# LA Episcopals elect Lesbian Bishop



## Osage Bluestem (Dec 8, 2009)

Did anyone happen to catch this news on the 6th?

Los Angeles Episcopalians elect lesbian bishop - CNN.com


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Dec 8, 2009)

Not surprising.

-----Added 12/8/2009 at 05:15:58 EST-----

We just have to let the world know that this is an abomination in the eyes of the Lord. 
Another question arises, from when do we start saying that the Episcopalian church is no longer Christian? I think now seems about right.


----------



## Berean (Dec 8, 2009)

DD2009 said:


> Did anyone happen to catch this news on the 6th?



Yes. I think they've decided to go all the way...down.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nothing surprising. Virtueonline also has a blurb and comments on this.


----------



## yeutter (Dec 9, 2009)

*David Virtue's link*



MrMerlin777 said:


> Nothing surprising. Virtueonline also has a blurb and comments on this.


David Virtues site may be found at VirtueOnline - The Voice for Global Orthodox Anglicanism


----------



## raekwon (Dec 9, 2009)

*snoooooooorrrrrrre*


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 9, 2009)

Three points:

1. L.A.
2. Episcopals
3. Lesbian bishop

Sounds like a perfect match to me.


----------



## yeutter (Dec 9, 2009)

I wonder if the new "bishop" elect or for that matter if the presiding "bishop" of the Episcopal Church has read anything by Philip Edgcumbe Hughes, or J. I. Packer, or J. C. Ryle?


----------

